# [V] Microsoft Wireless Laser Desktop 3000 Tastatur &amp; Maus



## Crysisheld (26. Juli 2010)

*Hallo ich verkaufe wie oben geschrieben mein Wireless Laser Desktop 3000 von Microsoft. 

Hier mal ein Link zu dem Produkt:*

www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/ProductDetails.aspx

Maus und Tastatur sind gründlich gereinigt und desinfiziert worden und duften jetzt halt ein bisschen nach Ärztedesinfektionsmittel... Zusätzlich ist noch der USB*Empfänger und die Software CD*dabei. Versand erfolgt im Originalkarton.*

Wenn das Teil jemand gebrauchen kann. Bitte PM an mich oder einfach hier posten*  

*


----------

